# Hawaiian Spam Sandwich



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 12 oz can of spam cut into 8 slices
1 8 oz can of pineapple rings drained
4 slices of american cheese
4 hamburger buns split and toasted. 

Brown spam slices in skillet. Place 2 spam slices on bun and top with cheese and pineapple ring.


----------

